
Ask HN: How to Sell a Domain Name - tnmade
I am shutting down my startup and have a domain that is likely worth something (madebeauty.com).<p>What is the best way to sell a domain name?
======
bifrost
There are a bunch of brokerages available, but you can also find sites that
will pay you to park your domain with them. I used estibot to get an
appraisal, it was a bit low but reasonable for a free service. FWIW the domain
is fairly specific to your business so you might hold onto it till you sell
all the IP.

